# dataone smartax mt841 password problem plz help



## Shasta (May 16, 2006)

hi
i have got dataone broadband connection with huawei smartax mt841 modem.
a couple of days ago i changed my password by going in the dataone account administration link at the dataone website. since then i have been unable to connect. the link light blinks all the time and does not glow steadily.
what should i do?  i tried this link 192.168.1.1. but i do not know much about that. plz help.


----------



## khansdream (May 16, 2006)

Is there any error message r u getting with an error code..???


----------



## Shasta (May 16, 2006)

no i m not getting any error message.


----------



## eagle_y2j (May 16, 2006)

hmmmmmmm. if link lamp is not getting stable then it seems it is the problem in ur phone line call ur local exchange for line check.................


----------



## khansdream (May 16, 2006)

Try to ping -t 192.168.1.1

If still can't get.

Switch off your modem and switch on and try pinging.

Also check if any loose connection exists.


----------



## Rollercoaster (May 16, 2006)

It is simple :-  RESET
press the reset switch for 6secs and the pass will be reset to admin

and pls guys look at this thread too... i have teh same modem and ....
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28060


----------

